# Just for laughs



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

What a cute ***! lol We have a donkey too and the *** jokes are always coming my way. The other day when I was getting off work a coworker asked if I was going home and playing with my ***.


----------



## Barrelracer00 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have one, too! Yep, I get all those *** jokes!


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

Yep! I got 3 of 'em. I think that if you own a donkey you destined to have those kind of jokes told to you.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Cute donkey Littrella! I want one myself.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Awww, what a cute little ***! Grabby hands!


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Awww, what a cute little ***! Grabby hands!


Okay, so I can't help but add my 2 cents of joke in there! You see a cute little *** and you have grabby hands... does that make it grab ***?! Sorry, couldn't help but go there, it was left so wide open, darn it!


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

I owned two small asses once. I was called to trim a couple of mini's. An elderly woman in her seventies owned them and she wanted to give them away. Her husband had passed away and she could no longer take care of them. I told her I would take them and returned with my teenage daughter and the horse trailer. There wasn't anywhere to park it except across a busy two lane highway from the house. Well, neither one of the two little darlings were halter broke. I drug mine across the highway and tied it to the trailer. When I turned around the other one had it's front feet planted straddling the double yellow line and it was sitting back on its haunches with its hooves dug into the asphalt. My daughter was pulling on the lead rope and the old woman was bent over pushing for all she was worth against its hind quarters. Traffic was stopped in both directions. We boosted the boys into the trailer. When I got home and opened the rear door to the trailer I found myself staring at two perfect sets of testicles. I had never thought to look. One was an escape artist and the other an alarm clock that went off at 5 am without fail. I was unwilling to pay the price of gelding the duo so I found home a home for them.


----------

